# WWDC News!



## ddma (May 6, 2002)

Although the WWDC keynote is still underway, a few key points have already been made.

Sherlock 3 will ship 1ith 10.2. Details to follow.

OS 10.2 will be released "later this summer," with one more small release (we're assuming 10.1.5) due out before then.

New features in 10.2:
multithreading support
integrated search
spring loaded folders
automatic thumbnail creation

"Mac OS 9 isn't dead for our customers, but it is for you. Today we say goodbye to Mac OS 9 for all future development," said CEO Jobs, setting the direction for the keynote.

No new products (two button mice, iBooks) have been announced at this point, and such announcements seem unlikely giving the nature of the keynote.

- spymac.com


----------



## AG3 (May 6, 2002)

Isn't multithreading multiple cpu support? doesnt osx already tout this?


----------



## fryke (May 6, 2002)

Real information about the WWDC keynote (live coverage) at http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/0205/06.wwdckeynote.php ... Spymac sucks, anyway.


----------



## ddma (May 6, 2002)

Maccentral is much better!


----------



## serpicolugnut (May 6, 2002)

I hate to tell you guys, but "late summer" is code for September 2xth (ie, the day before fall)...

They pulled the same exact thing with 10.1. Everyone expected it at MWNY 2001, but it didn't come until September 19th, I believe.


----------



## wdw_ (May 6, 2002)

I think Apple tries to release stuff on the 24th of the month.


----------



## LordOphidian (May 6, 2002)

Mmmmm Quartz extreme.. Hardware accelerated Quartz.  Not possible on the old Rage cards, but on AGP2x with 32mb of vram our higher you are golden.


Aparently uses OpenGL to do the acceleration.


----------



## AG3 (May 6, 2002)

YES!!!


 Quartz Extreme: Takes the compositing engine in Quartz, and accelerates it in graphics cards. Combines 2D, 3D and video in one hardware pipeline via OpenGL. "Everything on the screen is being drawn in hardware by OpenGL." Requires AGP 2x and 32MB of video RAM. 


Now all I need is a girlfriend...


----------



## RyanLang (May 6, 2002)

YEAY , spam filtering in mail app


----------



## LordOphidian (May 6, 2002)

Inkwell sounds interesting too.  Not sure how usefull this will be for desktop users, but its always good to see apple promote its handwriting recognition IP.


----------



## ddma (May 6, 2002)

I am still sad about having 16MB of VRAM in my PowerBook... My TiBook has 1 month old only!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dricci (May 6, 2002)

I wonder if Inkwell uses Newton technology... Hmm.. I can't see them totally starting from scratch for this.

So, us iBook owners will still get slow screen draws? Hmph.. they should have given the last 2 years of new Macs default 32 MB video ram....


----------



## LordOphidian (May 6, 2002)

Looks like DBKit is back in 10.2.  Some how tied to BlueTooth.

Will be nice to have desktop applications with easy db access.


----------



## RyanLang (May 6, 2002)

Apple-made AIM compatible messaging built into Jaguar!!! may seem like nothing to most, but i am very happy about that, hopefully it will have file transfer! SWEET iChat! i love it


----------



## phatsharpie (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyanLang _
> *Apple-made AIM compatible messaging built into Jaguar!!! may seem like nothing to most, but i am very happy about that, hopefully it will have file transfer! SWEET iChat! i love it *



I hope it can connect to other chat servers too! AOL IM and Yahoo! IM are all I use!


----------



## LordOphidian (May 6, 2002)

We will have to see, but iChat may bring me back to using AIM to talk with my friends.  Moved on to MSN and ICQ because of the extreme crappyness of the Os X client.


----------



## ddma (May 6, 2002)

I hoped Apple had made an MSN/ICQ/AIM all-in-one messaging program tho~


----------



## LordOphidian (May 6, 2002)

What would be really nice would be if it was expandable by plugins.  That would allow other developers to add instant messengers to the client with out Apple having to develope them.


----------



## serpicolugnut (May 6, 2002)

Jaguar will have:

QuickTime 6
Inkwell Handwriting Support
Sherlock 3
Numerous Finder Improvements, including Simple Finder for Kids....
iChat Instant Messanging via AOL network
Quartz Extreme
Rendevous network services
USB Printer Sharing
Numerous Accessibility Options...

Yeah, this will be a full priced upgrade. Bank on it.


----------



## phatsharpie (May 6, 2002)

Wooooohooooo!!! Clustering!

Jobs: "A week from tomorrow there'll be some news on the server front." May 14th: Apple introducing a dedicated server, rack mount model.


----------



## ddma (May 6, 2002)

rack mount model = PowerMac G4 Cube Server? LOL


----------



## dricci (May 6, 2002)

omg.. need air.. tooo manyannouncements

iChat? RACKMOUNT JAGUAR SERVER?

I... CANT... BREATHH!!H!Hweasuzetkossegiosd.f


----------



## dricci (May 6, 2002)

Official Press Release:

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2002/may/06jaguar.html


----------



## wdw_ (May 6, 2002)

Jaguar is going to rock. That is all I can say. I cannot wait. I am so so serious.


----------



## dlookus (May 6, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/macosx/newversion/


----------



## dlookus (May 6, 2002)

Notice they've made no mention of 10.2.
I'm really thinking it's going to be 10.5.


----------



## simX (May 6, 2002)

OK, Apple.

All is forgiven.  You can charge $129 for Jaguar if you want.  I don't care.  All I want is ****ing iChat and Rendezvous and spring-loaded folders and Sherlock 3 and a REAL Address Book.app and Mail.app filters and Inkwell and Quartz Extreme.

Jaguar will be worth the wait.  I don't care if it comes at the last day of the summer.  I will wait.  And I will buy it the first day it comes out.

And don't worry, Apple, you'll get my money for a new comp too, since I've been eyeing that new iMac anyway.   At the very least I will buy a Radeon and hack it into my cube to get 32 MB of VRAM for Quartz Extreme.

Seriously, OS X 10.2 is like 10 times the upgrade from 10.0 to 10.1.  I thought OS X 10.2 was going to be a small, evolutionary step in the advancement in OS X.  But now I see that's it's going to be a MAJOR upgrade, and I will gladly pay in full for it.


----------



## ksuther (May 6, 2002)

I seriously hope they were kidding about you needing 32 megs of VRAM for Quartz Extreme. That's just stupid 

That means iBooks won't do well with it, and PowerBooks that are older than 1 week are out already. Umm, that's a bad thing in my book


----------



## dricci (May 6, 2002)

Yup, I'll pay full price too. It will be WELL worth it for iChat alone!

More speed, and mail and address book done right! and spam filter!

Man, Steve really layed the smack down on the rumor sites today, nobody really saw this coming!

I am sooo happy! DID YOU SEE SHERLOCK? No need to buy watson now! Although I do think it's a nice app, too.

And I'll finally get my wish to come true - hand writing recognition on my Wacom tablet! hehe!

Time to go do the happy dance!

Tee hee tee hee!

BTW: Expect 32 MB Video Ram iBooks by Jaguar release, that seems to be the minimum for all other products now due to the new speed quartz thing.


----------



## simX (May 6, 2002)

Quartz Extreme is something that newer computers can use, but it's not a necessary feature.  I just hope that they speed up regular Quartz rendering, too.

However, most of Apple's products currently have 32 MB of VRAM.  The Powerbook, iMac, PowerMac, and eMac all have 32 megs of VRAM.  All that's left is the iBook with a measly 8 MB; but I think Apple will turbocharge it with a 32 MB VRAM graphics card in the update after the upcoming one, if not in the upcoming one.  Remember, OS X 10.2 is not out yet, so the hardware restriction is nonexistent right now.  This is just an ANNOUNCEMENT.  Don't blame Apple for not delivering when they don't even need to.  Apple is making half-a-year old Powerbooks not able to use the new feature  I'd hardly call that a good move but it's not a bad move either.  If Apple RELEASED OS X 10.2 today and had that restriction, THEN it would be a bad move.

It WOULD be nice to see partial Quartz Extreme in my cube or something, though.

I figure what I'll do is just buy a new computer pre-installed with OS X 10.2 to spare me the $129 expense.  I've been wanting a new comp anyway, and maybe I can do with a new eMac.


----------



## ddma (May 6, 2002)

I still hope Apple would offer any upgrade on old PowerBook G4 a 32MB of VRAM upgrade. The VRAM looks like upgradeable...

Anyway, good to see that Apple has upgraded the PowerBook G4 lineup with 32MB of VRAM!


----------



## phatsharpie (May 6, 2002)

From: http://www.apple.com/macosx/newversion/

Quartz Extreme
Jaguar dramatically improves the performance of Mac OS X with Quartz Extreme. Jaguar lets Quartz offload compositing tasks to a supported* video card, using OpenGL to accelerate the drawing and compositing of graphics. As with the benefits 3D games get from a video co-processor, the main CPU chip(s) can then focus on application-specific needs.

*nVidia: GeForce2MX, GeForce3, GeForce4 Ti, GeForce4 or GeForce4MX. ATI: any AGP Radeon card. 32MB VRAM recommended for optimum performance.

It just won't be "optimal".


----------



## ddma (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm, look ymmie. I really hope it rewally updates screen drawing speed!!

It's 4:24 AM here... Time to bed... g'nite.


----------



## hugheba (May 6, 2002)

I know the XTREME QUARTS will speed things up, but have they increased the speed of the OS itself, like they did from 10.0 to 10.1?


----------



## twister (May 6, 2002)

Where are labels? 

Twister


----------



## designer (May 6, 2002)

I knew something was missing...

I want labels back

10.2 looks really cool


----------



## nkuvu (May 6, 2002)

Right here in my desk drawer, next to the stapler.  But I do have to admit, sticking those things to my monitor hasn't helped me a bit!

  This post is not intended to be taken seriously...


----------



## Koelling (May 6, 2002)

iChat looks so bloated 

I got overly excited when I read that they were buddy buddy with AOL because that certainly means file transfer. Integration with Address book sounds intriguing too.

But look at that interface  Yuck!!! 

I use Adium because at 1024x768 the buddy list takes up about a 10th of the width of my screen and depending on how many buddies are on, 1/3rd my screen in vertical direction. I have a measly 13" iMac CRT screen but I am able to surf the web and see my chat window at the same time.

iChat has freakin conversation bubbles. If that's not bloat I'm going full Darwin. Sorry if I sound cynical but I don't want to buy a cinema display just so I can ask my friends if they know the answer to 34 on the calculus.


----------



## dricci (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure iChat will have different view options besides the bubbles.

Maybe we'll finally see QuickTime MPEG-4 video conferencing through iChat.


----------



## AG3 (May 6, 2002)

Quartz Extreme is very ironic and is a kick in the face to us G3 people.

Apple was meant to be giving us a speed fix for use slower machines but instead they give speed increases to already fast machines!

And no I will not buy a new mac cause right now whats on offer sux, and I can see these new g4's getting outadated so quickly with their 133 buses.


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 7, 2002)

AG3... do you expect them to squeeze blood from a stone?

Precisely what processor do you have that you would like Apple to offload the Quartz rendering onto? Your IDE chipset?


----------



## uoba (May 7, 2002)

That inkwell or ink app, is it to be iNk (pronounced eye-nk), as in iMac, (or rather iInk), or are we dropping the 'i' now due to the release of the eMac. Will there be an eNk, just for... (GW Bush type-of-phrase)... educationalists!?


----------



## Tigger (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *I am still sad about having 16MB of VRAM in my PowerBook... My TiBook has 1 month old only!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


I have a Radeon with 32MB VRAM in my G3, but no AGP!
Damn...


----------



## ddma (May 7, 2002)

I have a Radeon with 4X AGP in my TiBook, but only 16 meg!


----------



## fryke (May 7, 2002)

Stop whining for chrissakes! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :/


----------



## ksuther (May 7, 2002)

Remember that Quartz Extreme is made to make computers faster, and Apple tries their hardest. There becomes a point where a G3 just doesn't cut it anymore. Apple is going to be phasing them out soon, and there are still other optimizations that will make G3's faster. You can't have everything.There is more to 10.2 than just Quartz.

I don't think the current machines are very crappy at all, except for the iBooks. A 133 bus may not be ideal, but the machines still run quickly, right? 
As for G4's becoming outdated quickly, of course they do! This is the computer world, remember? You can't expect to keep up with technology improvements. If Apple released new machines every other year, then you'd be complaining that Apple's machines get faster too slowly!



> _Originally posted by AG3 _
> *Quartz Extreme is very ironic and is a kick in the face to us G3 people.
> 
> Apple was meant to be giving us a speed fix for use slower machines but instead they give speed increases to already fast machines!
> ...


----------

